# Football Manager 2008



## smiffy07 (Oct 21, 2007)

Does anyone know where I can find a No CD hack for the OSX version of FM 2008?


----------



## smiffy07 (Oct 24, 2007)

So I'm guessing there isn't a patch out there then!!!!!


----------



## fryke (Oct 24, 2007)

Maybe the wrong forum, too. Hackz, crackz and warez are in the shadier places, usually. (Board rules...)


----------



## monktus (Oct 25, 2007)

If you've bought a copy of the game and you've got the space disk space, you could always create a disk image and just mount it when you want to play.


----------

